
How a spider jumps on its prey – science has the answer - sohkamyung
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-43996959
======
sohkamyung
Paper can be found at [1]

[1] "Energy and time optimal trajectories in exploratory jumps of the spider
Phidippus regius" [
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-25227-9](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-25227-9)
]

